# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Prohibicion de devolver las carpas al agua en castilla la mancha

## juanluzon

Ayer estaba pescando con mi hijo en el embalse de Camarillas como todos los domingos, y se hacerco la pareja de seprona, los pidio las licencias
reviso cebos y despues salto la sorpresa, sacamos una carpa y cudando me dispongo a devolver al agua de dice uno de los guardias que la carpa no se puede devolver que hay que sacrificarla. Me dejo de piedra, entonces saca unos papeles y empieza a mirarlos y me dice que la carpa es una especie exotica invasora y por lo tanto hay que darle muerte exigiendo que la matara, le dige que yo en la vida habia matado una carpa, entonces saco una navaja y la sacrificó, me tomo nota y me dijo que ya recibiria la notificacion de la Junta.
 Esta mañana me leo otra vez la ley de vedas de 2014 y cual es la sopresa, la carpa no esta catalogada de exotica invasora sino solo exotica.
Quisiera saber la opinion de los amigos pecadores de Castilla la Mancha, (Willi, Santi,etc) y si la nueva ley es asi o este agente no tiene ni pajotera idea de pesca. 

Gracias 
Un saludos 
Una de las capturas

----------


## NoRegistrado

Curiosa situación con la carpa.
La verdad es que he leído por encima la ley de pesca en CLM y aunque la cataloga como invasora no he podido ver donde dice que hay que sacrificarla. Lo he leído rápido, la verdad:
http://www.castillalamancha.es/sites...vedaspesca.pdf

Y también he leído el Decreto Ley 630/2013 del 2 de agosto, y en él no he visto que aparezca la carpa (pag 21-22)
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/08/...-2013-8565.pdf

La verdad es que está un poco enrevesado.
Lo he leído rápido como he dicho, pero no he encontrado lo que comentas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

juanluzon (24-mar-2014),willi (25-mar-2014)

----------


## juanluzon

> Curiosa situación con la carpa.
> La verdad es que he leído por encima la ley de pesca en CLM y aunque la cataloga como invasora no he podido ver donde dice que hay que sacrificarla. Lo he leído rápido, la verdad:
> http://www.castillalamancha.es/sites...vedaspesca.pdf
> 
> Y también he leído el Decreto Ley 630/2013 del 2 de agosto, y en él no he visto que aparezca la carpa (pag 21-22)
> https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/08/...-2013-8565.pdf
> 
> La verdad es que está un poco enrevesado.
> Lo he leído rápido como he dicho, pero no he encontrado lo que comentas.
> ...


Muchas gracias Miguel por la pronta respuesta, en el articulo 5.3 nos dice que de acuerdo con la ley 72/2007 y decreto 630/2013 se regual el Catalogo español de especias exoticas invasoras y al objeto de evitar la introdución y fomento de especies exóticas invasoras, los ejemplares de especies exóticas incluidos en el anexo I no podran devolverse al agua, dandoles muerte inmediatamente.
Por otra parte en el anexo I la carpa y carpin bienen catalogadas como especies exoticas pero no como especie exotica invasora.

La duda esta en si ese articulo se refiere a especies exoticas invasoras o a todas la expecies exoticas.

Yo me pregunto. ¿Cuanto tiempo tiene que estar un pez como la carpa en nuetras aguas para que deje de ser exoticas?, según he leido los romanos fueron los que las introducieron por toda Europa.

----------

NoRegistrado (24-mar-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Muchas gracias Miguel por la pronta respuesta, en el articulo 5.3 nos dice que de acuerdo con la ley 72/2007 y decreto 630/2013 se regual el Catalogo español de especias exoticas invasoras y al objeto de evitar la introdución y fomento de especies exóticas invasoras, los ejemplares de especies exóticas incluidos en el anexo I no podran devolverse al agua, dandoles muerte inmediatamente.
> Por otra parte en el anexo I la carpa y carpin bienen catalogadas como especies exoticas pero no como especie exotica invasora.
> 
> La duda esta en si ese articulo se refiere a especies exoticas invasoras o a todas la expecies exoticas.
> 
> Yo me pregunto. ¿Cuanto tiempo tiene que estar un pez como la carpa en nuetras aguas para que deje de ser exoticas?, según he leido los romanos fueron los que las introducieron por toda Europa.


 Pues tienes razón. La verdad es que es un tema complicado. Yo no entiendo mucho de pesca, aunque mi hermano no ceja en el empeño de aficionarme, pero me gusta observarle y ver lo que se mueve por ese mundo. Yo creo que el problema radica en el momento en el que la introducción de especies exóticas ha tenido ya unos efectos muy negativos, sobre todo los carnívoros. Y luego cuando se han introducido otras especies para alimentarlos, como los alburnos.
Y la carpa, que seguro que si preguntas a la gente, la considera autóctona, es una de las que ha pagado el pato de lucios, siluros, luciopercas y demás.
 Luego también está el problema de los intereses económicos, por ejemplo sí sé que en Madrid, la repoblación con trucha arco iris hace bastante daño a las autóctonas, sobre todo por el contagio de enfermedades a las que ellas están inmunizadas, y por competencia; primero se prohibió la repoblación y luego por presión de intereses económicos se autorizó de nuevo.
Bastante complicado, la verdad.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

juanluzon (24-mar-2014)

----------


## juanluzon

> Pues tienes razón. La verdad es que es un tema complicado. Yo no entiendo mucho de pesca, aunque mi hermano no ceja en el empeño de aficionarme, pero me gusta observarle y ver lo que se mueve por ese mundo. Yo creo que el problema radica en el momento en el que la introducción de especies exóticas ha tenido ya unos efectos muy negativos, sobre todo los carnívoros. Y luego cuando se han introducido otras especies para alimentarlos, como los alburnos.
> Y la carpa, que seguro que si preguntas a la gente, la considera autóctona, es una de las que ha pagado el pato de lucios, siluros, luciopercas y demás.
>  Luego también está el problema de los intereses económicos, por ejemplo sí sé que en Madrid, la repoblación con trucha arco iris hace bastante daño a las autóctonas, sobre todo por el contagio de enfermedades a las que ellas están inmunizadas, y por competencia; primero se prohibió la repoblación y luego por presión de intereses económicos se autorizó de nuevo.
> Bastante complicado, la verdad.
> Saludos. Miguel.


Gracias otra vez Miguel.

El tema de la pesca de carpa tambien mueve muchos dinero sobre todo en la modalidad carpfishing y su filosofia el cuidad de la carpa ante todo. y si no que prengunte en Extremadura donde modifican las leyes para favorecer su practica, en cambio los castellanos manchegos nos tendremos que ir a otras comunidades.

Un saludo   Juan

----------

NoRegistrado (24-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Hola Juanluzon.
Acabo de ver tu pregunta y ese tema lo plantee yo en el último consejo de pesca, resulta que si te vas al catálogo de especies invasoras, la carpa y el carpín no aparecen ya como especies exóticas, pero en la orden de vedas de Castilla - La Mancha, como se ve que en Toledo o no se enteran o no quieren enterarse, las han mantenido en la orden de vedas como exóticas pero no invasoras. Como he dicho, pedí que se adecuara dicha orden de vedas con el catálogo (en el borrador venía todavía como exótica invasora) y lo único que han hecho ha sido eso.
Después de ese royo que te he metido, yo entendí en el consejo, que la carpa y el carpín si se pueden devolver al agua, pero no obstante, por la mañana haré la consulta en Medio Ambiente y te lo confirmaré seguro, y si estoy en lo cierto, te daré mi opinión de ese agente del seprona.
de todas formas, por si le interesa a alguien, pongo los enlaces al catálogo español de especies invasoras, y a la orden de vedas de CLM

https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/08/...-2013-8565.pdf

http://docm.jccm.es/portaldocm/desca...&tipo=rutaDocm

Un saludo a todos.

----------

juanluzon (25-mar-2014),willi (25-mar-2014)

----------


## juanluzon

Muchas gracias Santy por la respuesta.  Con esta ley en mi zona tenemos una curiosidad en el rio segura, que en unos cuantos kilometros hace de limite com Murcia,
y es: margen izquierda provicia de Albacete carpa invasora margen izq. Murcia no es invasora yo tengo que matarla. Barbo yo pesco si muerte un murciano con muerte. igual pasa en el embalse del Cenajo. Esto si que no me importe yo siempre practico captura y suelta.
En la Ley de veda de Castilla Leon, la carpa tiene un cupo de 12 carpas por puesto y dia y una talla mayor de 18 cm., en la de Extremadura amplian los horario para la practica del carpfishing. y a mi en Castilla la Mancha me abrirán expediente por no matar una carpa. y lo que mas me dolio es con la sangre fria que el agente saca su navaja y le atraviesa la cabeza. en presencia de mi hijo el cual ya no quiso seguir pescando. En fin le quitan las ganas de pescar a uno.

Un saludo

----------

willi (25-mar-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Desde luego, independientemente de que se tenga que cumplir una ley o no, sacar una navaja y atravesar la cabeza de la carpa delante de un niño es una forma muy desafortunada de sacrificar al animal.
 A ver si se aclara lo de si se las debe sacrificar o no.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## santy

Bueno, pues realizada la oportuna consulta en medio Ambiente, me temo con todo el malestar que me produce que en CLM si tenemos que sacrificar las carpas, con lo cual yo en tu caso, pescaría en la margen que pertenece a Murcia, y todo porque un señor que está sentado en un sillón en Toledo, y que estoy seguro que no ha pescado en toda su pu... vida, considera que a pesar de que la carpa no está incluida en el catalogo nacional de especies invasoras, pues en esta comunidad si que lo es, y provoca un grave perjuicio al ecosistema?????? pues que venga y me lo explique, porque o yo soy un poco corto de entendederas, o ese tío es tonto.
Eso por un lado, por otro la actuación del famoso agente de la autoridad es demencial, y no se porque dice que te van a denunciar, ya que la pobre carpa ya estaba muerta (la mató el mismo), por lo tanto tu no has cometido ningún tipo de infracción ya que no la has devuelto al agua viva.
Todo esto de que aquí si hay que sacrificar las carpas, a ver quien se lo explica a todos los pescadores del resto de comunidades que van a competir en octubre de este año para el nacional en el canal de castrejón en Toledo, nos van a decir de todo y con razón, y menos mal que por suerte los embalses tienen mucha agua, al menos por aquí, y no sale mucha pesca, porque como saliera más y matando todos los peces, en tres o cuatro años vamos a pescar m....., o es que nos van a llenar los embalses de barbos?
En fin, la única forma que veo es tener las carpas en el rejón dentro del agua, y cuando estés seguro que no te ven soltarlas, pero ojo, eso es mi opinión personal, que no quiero polémicas con nadie por mis palabras.
Un saludo a todos, y SIEMPRE DEFENDERE LA CAPTURA Y SUELTA.

----------


## juanluzon

Santy muchas gracias por la respuesta pero la carpa segun el agente no se puede tener en rejon sino que el igual que los demas invasores hay que sacrificarla en el acto. Por lo tanto la unica manera si no esta presentes es desde la orilla y dentro de agua soltar el anzuelo y dejarla total era un barbo. 
un saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

La verdad es que es una situación muy desafortunada. Siempre he creído que las legislaciones, las de pesca o de otra naturaleza, deberían ser armonizadas.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## juanluzon

Santy pero según el real decreto 630/2013 de tres de agosto, es el estado el que tiene la potestad para decir si un animal es invasor o no por lo tanto una comunidad autonoma no tiene potesta para incluir en el catalogo de especies invasoras a esta especie y si no es invasora no lo es para todo el territorio nacional, por lo tanto no tiene sentido, otra cosa es que nos obligen a matarlas por que a un legisdador de sale de los c*******s. No me dare por vencido y seguire luchando 
porque como tu disces en el embalse de Camarillas solo hay carpas, lucioperca, alburno y algun barbo. Entre lucioperca y corbaranes no hay minitallas. y si matamos las carpas posiblemente a razon de 200 o 300 cada fin de semana en poco meses no quedaran.  Sin contar con estaran la orillas de peces muertos. 
un saludo

----------


## Miguelh

hola a todos, aprovecho para presentarme pues soy nuevo en el foro y no e visto oportunidad ni temas de presentación.
me llamo miguel y soy de murcia y gran aficionado a la pesca.
volviendo al tema que nos trae la conversación me parece abusivo aveces las leyes en materia de pesca deportiva ya que si vamos a practicar un deporte no tenemos porque matar a lo que nos hace y ara pasar tan buenos ratos, pero como ha dicho alguien anteriormente las leyes las hace un señor a su criterio y sin pensar quizás en los efectos secundarios.
un saludo a todos

----------


## F. Lázaro

La carpa hoy por hoy NO está catalogada como Especie Exótica Invasora, con lo cual, nadie puede obligarte a matarla ni a dejarla fuera del agua.

Ahora bien, de todas formas, hay que leerse muy bien las leyes de cada taifa, porque hay 17 leyes de pesca... y dado que aquí en España cada taifa se salta las leyes y sentencias del Estado por el forro, al final depende de lo que el consejero de turno de cada taifa le venga en gana.

Aquí en Extremadura por lo menos hasta la fecha las puedes tener en el rejón y soltarlas tranquilamente cuando te plazca, como si no las quieres soltar.

----------


## juanluzon

> La carpa hoy por hoy NO está catalogada como Especie Exótica Invasora, con lo cual, nadie puede obligarte a matarla ni a dejarla fuera del agua.
> 
> Ahora bien, de todas formas, hay que leerse muy bien las leyes de cada taifa, porque hay 17 leyes de pesca... y dado que aquí en España cada taifa se salta las leyes y sentencias del Estado por el forro, al final depende de lo que el consejero de turno de cada taifa le venga en gana.
> 
> Aquí en Extremadura por lo menos hasta la fecha las puedes tener en el rejón y soltarlas tranquilamente cuando te plazca, como si no las quieres soltar.


En Castilla la Mancha la tienen catalogada como Exótica no invasora y hay que matar tanto a unos como otras, Y que curioso en los años 50 el Rio Mundo a su paso por Hellin repoblaron con 30000 carpas royal y ahora las matamos. estas y las que nos dejaron los romanos.
Y en Embalse del Cenajo según donde pesques es invasora o no.
Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y en Embalse del Cenajo según donde pesques es invasora o no.


Ese es el problema de los embalses limítrofes... hay que tener mucho cuidado en qué sitio estamos.

----------


## juanluzon

Pues estas dos no han ido al cementerio ni otra de unos 12 kilos que sacó otro pescador que esta cerca

----------

willi (17-abr-2014)

----------


## willi

Esta también esta vivita y coleando.








Saludos.

----------

Los terrines (17-abr-2014),NoRegistrado (17-abr-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas carpitas  :Smile:

----------


## juanluzon

Os pongo otras tres condenadas a muerte






Pero al final hubo suerte y les llegó el indulto del pescador.

----------

frfmfrfm (13-may-2014),HUESITO (14-may-2014),willi (20-may-2014)

----------

